# Central PA - Shared shipping on a Nabors frog order?



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey folks - I'm in Shippensburg, PA and work in Harrisburg, PA. I'm placing a frog order from Patrick Nabors at Saurian.net . . . anyone want in to split the shipping costs? Winter shipping is $50 (before splitting among included parties). I'm having it delivered to a fedex store that guarantees 10:30am delivery. I'll be picking it up as soon as they call and tell me it's in. Delivery will be on Tuesday - you'll have to place your order with Patrick today or tomorrow for a Monday ship-out. 

Here is a kingsnake ad with what he has available.

kingsnake.com Classifieds: Dart Frogs ready to Ship! Thumbnails too!

Let me know if you want in! Please note that this is completely dependent on the weather. As it stands right now Monday and Tuesday are looking pretty "nice" as far as shipping goes.

If you need I can provide lots of references of folks who know I won't walk off with your stuff . . . 

PM me for details . . .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Matt,

I looked and considered.....but......not at this time........<sigh>


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

No worries! Just looking to save a couple bucks!


----------

